# Teichbelüftung



## Biko (24. Juni 2021)

Die warmen Temperaturen der letzten Tage haben den Teich auf 25 bis 26 Grad erwärmt und mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine Koi zeitweise etwas schneller atmen. Die O2 Messung mittels Tröpfchen Test hat besorgniserregende 4-6mg/l ergeben.
Das trotz __ Hel-X Belüftung mit 60l/min, einem extra Rieselfilter mit ca. 20.000l Durchsatz pro Stunde und einem sehr bewegten Rücklauf beider Filter.
All das sorgt jetzt schon dafür, dass ich kaum noch CO2 im Teich habe und der pH Wert stetig über 7,5 ist und manchmal knapp 8 erreicht.

Dennoch ist eine zusätzliche Belüftung notwendig um den O2 Gehalt zu steigern. Dazu habe ich mir aus einem porösen Belüftungsschlauch (Japanschlauch) einen Belüftungsring gebaut und diesen in 1,5m Tiefe angebracht. Die AF V60 liefert knapp 60l/min, dementsprechend mussten 2,5m Japanschlauch verwendet werden. Damit die Konstruktion auch unter Wasser bleibt, wurde sie an einer Granitplatte befestigt.  Das Ergebnis könnt ihr auf dem Foto sehen.
Die zusätzliche Belüftung ist seit heute im Betrieb. Morgen werden die Werte gemessen.
   

Wie geht ihr mit dem Thema O2- Eintrag und CO2 Austrag um?

Beste Grüße!,
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (25. Juni 2021)

Hmmm … 
Schön langsam zweifle ich an der Akkuranz meines O2 Tests. 
Die neue Belüftung läuft seit 12 Stunden und dennoch ist der O2 Wert morgens bei 5. Wassertemperatur 25 Grad. Die Fische wirken fidel und munter. Atmung ist ruhig. 
pH ist 7,6 … also trotz massiver zusätzlicher Belüftung nicht gestiegen. 
Spannend finde ich auch, dass die Skala meines Sera O2 Tests überhaupt nur bis 8 geht…

womit messt ihr O2?


----------



## Knipser (25. Juni 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Hmmm …
> Schön langsam zweifle ich an der Akkuranz meines O2 Tests.
> Die neue Belüftung läuft seit 12 Stunden und dennoch ist der O2 Wert morgens bei 5. Wassertemperatur 25 Grad. Die Fische wirken fidel und munter. Atmung ist ruhig.
> pH ist 7,6 … also trotz massiver zusätzlicher Belüftung nicht gestiegen.
> ...



Hans-Christian, Ablaufdatum vom O2 Test mal überprüfen, oft denkt man nicht daran. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Biko (25. Juni 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Ablaufdatum vom O2 Test mal überprüfen


 
Wurde gerade neu gekauft.


----------



## Rhz69 (25. Juni 2021)

Hallo Hans-Christian,

Ich hab auch den Sera Test und traue ihm auch nicht. Ich messe auch immer 4 bis 6 mg/L.
Mir fehlt in der Beschreibung auch, wie lange man wartet. Mit der Zeit wird es meist schon dunkler, würde mehr Sauerstoff heissen, aber perfekt Luft dicht ist das Kunststoffding ja auch nicht.
Im Netzt habe ich gefunden, dass man schon mal 30 Sekunden schütteln soll.
Irgendwann müsste bei mir noch der JBL Test kommen, aber der hat auch nicht nur gute Bewertungen.
Mein Leitungswasser soll 9 mg/L haben, ich messe auch nur 4 bis 6 mg.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Biko (25. Juni 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Ich messe auch immer 4 bis 6 mg/L.


Geht mir genauso! Leitungswasser, Brunnenwasser, Teichwasser,… alles 4-6mh/l

Leider gibt es Profimessgeräte mit Sonde nicht unter € 700,-  
Das ist mir dann doch zu viel. Oder kennt jemand gute Geräte, die günstiger sind?

Ansonsten bleibt nur Fische genau beobachten und regelmäßig pH messen.


----------



## Haggard (25. Juni 2021)

Dieses Gerät soll sehr gut sein : OCS.tec Sauerstoffmessgerät Tester Prüfer (Aquarium, Fischzucht, Bergbau, Schule, usw.) gelöster Sauerstoff im Wasser, Luft, Temperatur SA4: Amazon.de: Haustier


----------



## Mushi (25. Juni 2021)

Unter 200€ gibt es kein sehr gutes Gerät, ab 500€ geht es so langsam los bei Sauerstoff.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Biko (25. Juni 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> ab 500€ geht es so langsam los bei Sauerstoff.


Welche würdest du das empfehlen?


----------



## Knipser (25. Juni 2021)

Habe mir heute ein Labor + Fischzucht Sauerstoff-Messgerät " OCS " bestellt, bekomme ich morgen. Immer diese Schüttellei mit dem Reagenzglas bin ich leid gewesen. Willi


----------



## Haggard (25. Juni 2021)

@Knipser dann berichte bitte


----------



## Knipser (25. Juni 2021)

Haggard schrieb:


> @Knipser dann berichte bitte



Haggard, morgen werde ich berichten nach einer Messung. Willi


----------



## Knipser (25. Juni 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Unter 200€ gibt es kein sehr gutes Gerät, ab 500€ geht es so langsam los bei Sauerstoff.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank


 
Frank, wer braucht schon ein sehr gutes " Wasserwerk schon " für den Teich reicht ein gutes. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Mushi (25. Juni 2021)

Es stand da, das Gerät soll sehr gut sein. Das hier ist recht gut für den Preis:





_View: https://youtu.be/OfOw_dZh3CM_


Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Biko (26. Juni 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Das hier ist recht gut für den Preis:


Frank, danke für den Tipp. Hast du Erfahrung mit diesem Gerät?  Ich überlege ernsthaft, es zu kaufen, auch wenn es eine recht teure Anschaffung ist. Klar ist, dass es ein Gerät sein soll, das eine optische Sonde verwendet. Dann sind erstens die Messungen genauer, es ist keine Anströmung notwendig und das ständige fehlerbehaftet Kalibrieren fällt auch weg.


----------



## Mushi (26. Juni 2021)

Ich habe das Gerät vier Wochen lang getestet und dann zurück gegeben, da ich eine Permanentmessung bereits habe. Mich hat das Gerät voll überzeugt. Die Messergebnisse anderer Geräte zwischen 300- 600€ waren schlechter reproduzierbar und das ständige Kalibrieren war lästig. 

Beim Vernier wird der Sensor mit dem Smartphone verbunden, Messung gestartet und 90 Sekunden gewartet. Wiederholst Du die Messung kommt ziemlich genau das Gleiche raus und der Messwert ist plausibel. 

Viele Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Biko (26. Juni 2021)

Bei Conrad gäbe es das Teil gerade um 500,-. Die Sonde hält laut Hersteller 10.000 Messungen und kann separat nachbestellt werden. 
Nachdem ich den O2-Gehalt neben dem pH (messe ich mit einem Apera Gerät) und dem Nitrit-Wert (leicht und gut mit Tröpfchentests zu messen) für einen der wichtigsten Wasserparameter im Koiteich halte, werde ich hier wohl noch investieren. O2 ist ja nicht nur im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen ein Thema, sonder auch im Winter, wenn der Teich abgedeckt oder zugefroren ist.


----------



## Mushi (26. Juni 2021)

Ich sehe 553€ oder hast Du einen zusätzlichen Rabatt?

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Biko (26. Juni 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ich sehe 553€ oder hast Du einen zusätzlichen Rabatt?
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank


Ja. Bildungsinstitution.


----------



## Mushi (26. Juni 2021)

Einbildung bringt da nichts, oder? 

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Knipser (27. Juni 2021)

Meine 1. Messung mit dem Oxygen-Meter:       Teich  8,6 mg - L
                                                              Filtergraben   10,3 mg - L       15  Uhr. Bis Sonnenuntergang werden die Werte wahrscheinlich noch steigen. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Biko (27. Juni 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Filtergraben 10,3 mg - L


Hallo Willi, welche Wassertemperatur hast du denn im Filtergraben? Bei einem Gehalt von 10,3mg/l hätte man ja schon bei 14°C eine 100% Sättigung... Belüftest du den Filtergraben extra in der Tiefe oder wohnst du hoch oben am Berg?

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Knipser (27. Juni 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Hallo Willi, welche Wassertemperatur hast du denn im Filtergraben? Bei einem Gehalt von 10,3mg/l hätte man ja schon bei 14°C eine 100% Sättigung... Belüftest du den Filtergraben extra in der Tiefe oder wohnst du hoch oben am Berg?
> 
> Beste Grüße!
> Hans-Christian



Ich habe gerade geschaut 22,2° Hans-Christian. Lüften tue ich im Hauptteich und Filtergraben vom Grund. Meine Wohn Höhe u. Teich liegt bei 67 Metern. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Mushi (27. Juni 2021)

Über 100% Sättigung kommt von den Algen.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Biko (27. Juni 2021)

Das geht bis 120-130%?


----------



## Knipser (27. Juni 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Über 100% Sättigung kommt von den Algen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank



Die ich kaum habe - bin froh, dass ich etwas habe für meine __ Wimpelkarpfen. Willi


----------



## Biko (27. Juni 2021)

Ich finde das Thema gerade sehr interessant und bin schon auf die Messungen mit dem Venier ODO gespannt.
Laut SERA Test habe ich ja immer noch 4-6 ml/l O2.


----------



## Mushi (27. Juni 2021)

Willi, von was dann? Mit einer handelsüblichen Belüftung kommst Du nicht auf 100%.


----------



## Knipser (27. Juni 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Willi, von was dann? Mit einer handelsüblichen Belüftung kommst Du nicht auf 100%.


 
 Wenn Du viel Pflanzen im Teich hast, kann die Sättigung bis 130% liegen, hört sich komisch an aber ist so. Hast Du zu wenig Sauerstoff im Teich bekommste Algen das ist ganz natürlich. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Mushi (27. Juni 2021)

Ja klar, Algen sind ja Pflanzen. Generell kommst Du nur mit Pflanzen oder reinem Sauerstoff über 100% Sättigung. Nachts wird es dann böse, da die Pflanzen Sauerstoff zehren!

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Knipser (27. Juni 2021)

Und die Algen wollen den Sauerstoffmangel ausgleichen nur sie sind unschön, wir wollen doch auf den Grund sehen. Nachts wird nichts böse, wenn die Sättigung bei 100% war - nach Deiner Meinung wäre die Natur schon ausgestorben. Willi


----------



## Mushi (27. Juni 2021)

Hast Du über 100% Sättigung bei Sonne, dann bist Du in den frühen Morgenstunden deulich unter 100%; bei manchen Teichen herrscht Sauerstoffmangel. Die Natur regelt es so, dass schwache Fische einfach ausscheiden müssen.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Knipser (27. Juni 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Hast Du über 100% Sättigung bei Sonne, dann bist Du in den frühen Morgenstunden deulich unter 100%; bei manchen Teichen herrscht Sauerstoffmangel. Die Natur regelt es so, dass schwache Fische einfach ausscheiden müssen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank


Bei 80-90% stirbt noch Fisch, da ist noch alles im grünen Bereich. Willi


----------



## Mushi (27. Juni 2021)

Ist eine Frage des Besatzes von Pflanzen und Fisch. Bei 6 mg/l stirbt kein Koi.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Rhz69 (27. Juni 2021)

Mit Unterwasserpflanzen geht es auch über 100 %, beim Belüften geht es dann wieder runter.
Also viele Pflanzen, wenig Bewegung.
Schlechter Test oder defektes Gerät geht natürlich auch.

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (28. Juni 2021)

Hallo, O2 Messung 11, Uhr 30, Teich: 7,3
                                  Filtergraben: 7,3 bei 22° Wassertemperatur. Gestern hatte ich andere Werte die doch falsch waren, ist mir heute aufgefallen - habe die Sonde zu früh aus dem Wasser genommen, 1 Minute hätte man schon warten sollen, bis sich die Digitalanzeige stabilisiert hat, das hatte ich missachtet. Habe mehrmals geübt, jetzt klappt es - manchmal kann man sich auch dumm anstellen. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (28. Juni 2021)

Ein wichtige Lektion aus meiner wissenschaftlichen Arbeit. Den Messungen, die einem besonders gefallen muss man genauso skeptisch gegenüber sein, wie denen die einem nicht in den Kram passen.
Jeder macht Fehler, damit muss man einfach leben. (Auch Messgeräte mit 6 Nachkommastellen)

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## troll20 (28. Juni 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Auch Messgeräte mit 6 Nachkommastellen


Ich nich. Ich kann dir wenn ich den Finger in den Teich halte, genau sagen ob er gefroren ist oder nicht


----------



## Rhz69 (28. Juni 2021)

Rene, 
Das stimmt, du bist ausgenommen und dein Finger auch. Und wieder hab ich einen Fehler gemacht.

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (29. Juni 2021)

Hallo, Sauerstoff Messung, 5-Uhr 15.

Teich:  5,8 mg-L
Filtergraben:  6,4 mg-L
Wasser:  22,1°
Willi


----------



## Knipser (29. Juni 2021)

Hallo, Sauerstoff-Messung,  18 Uhr 45
Teich:            7,6
Filtergraben: 8.7 
Wasser       : 23,5°
Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (29. Juni 2021)

Hallo Willi,
Hast  du eigentlich früher mal mit den Tröpfchentests gemessen?
Es würde mich interessieren, ob das ähnlich ist. Der Sera Test hat 2 mg/L Abstufungen und geht nur bis 8 mg/L. Wenn ich deine Werte sehe wären die 4 bis 6 mg die Hans Christian und ich messen, zwar kein gutes Zeugnis für die Testqualität, aber auch nicht ganz weit weg.

Danke, dass du Werte hier reinstellst

Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (30. Juni 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> Hast  du eigentlich früher mal mit den Tröpfchentests gemessen?
> Es würde mich interessieren, ob das ähnlich ist. Der Sera Test hat 2 mg/L Abstufungen und geht nur bis 8 mg/L. Wenn ich deine Werte sehe wären die 4 bnis 6 mg die Hans Christian und ich messen, zwar kein gutes Zeugnis für die Testqualität, aber auch nicht ganz weit weg.
> 
> ...



Hallo Rüdiger.
Ich habe mal vor Jahren mit Sera O2 Messungen gemacht die ich nie traute - weiß aber leider die Werte nicht mehr und verworfen habe. Immer dachte ich an ein Messgerät, jetzt bin ich Besitzer eines Gerätes, welches mir gefällt und glaubwürdig erscheint. Einige Tage werde ich Morgens u. Abends eine Messung vornehmen und später wöchentlich bis sich alles einpendelt hat. In den 3 Tagen des Besitzes welches sehr einfach zu Bedienen und Kalibrieren ist. Ein manko hat es aber, Gebrauchsanweisung ist englisch - habe ein Enkel der Komputer-Spezialist ist und englisch kann. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (30. Juni 2021)

Hallo, O2-Messung 7Uhr10
Teich:          : 6,0mg/L
Filtergraben: 5,5mg/L
Wasser       : 21,8°
Willi


----------



## Biko (30. Juni 2021)

Willi, belüftest du deinen Teich zusätzlich?
Wenn ja, wie und in welcher Tiefe?


----------



## Knipser (30. Juni 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Willi, belüftest du deinen Teich zusätzlich?
> Wenn ja, wie und in welcher Tiefe?


Ja, Filtergraben 40cm
 Teich 110 cm, im  Winter 40cm, beide Lüfter werden nie ausgeschaltet - warum auch. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Biko (30. Juni 2021)

Weil mich das Thema Teichbelüftung in den letzten Wochen doch sehr beschäftigt, möchte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen, um diesen Thread für einen Informationsaustausch zu nutzen. Ich bitte vor allem die Chemiker (Rüdiger?) und Physiker (Carsten?) hier im Forum um ein paar wertvolle  Hinweise aber auch alle anderen, die hier bereits Erfahrungen (Frank, Willi, Ron, Peter, René, Zacky,  ...?) gesammelt haben!

Fakt ist, dass O2 im Teich von enormer Wichtigkeit ist. Für Fische sowieso, aber auch für (z.B. nitrifizierenden) Bakterien. Je wärmer das Wasser, desto wichtiger wird das Thema. Zu wenig O2 stellt ein hohes Risiko für den Teich und seine Bewohner dar.
Fakt ist auch, dass ein sehr großer Eintrag an O2 tagsüber durch Algen gewährleistet ist. Ohne UV zehren diese Algen wiederum O2.
Und auch noch Fakt ist, dass eine zu intensive Belüftung auch CO2 austreibt und dadurch den pH Wert hebt.
Klar ist auch, dass man das Thema sehr von Teich abhängig betrachten muss. Fische, ja/nein, Unterwasserpflanzen ja/nein, dichter/geringer Besatz, etc.

Fragen, die sich ergeben sind (und hier bitte ich euch um euer Wissen bzw. eure Erfahrungen):
- Was sind tatsächlich empfehlenswerte O2 Konzentrationen für Teiche mit Fischbesatz? Ich höre immer wieder mindestens 8mg/l aber das erscheint mir bei Wassertemperaturen um die 25° fast utopisch
- Wie belüftet man richtig? Da stellen sich die Fragen nach der Einblastiefe, Blasengröße (fein oder grob), 24/7 oder nur Nachts, Luftmenge in l in Relation zum Teichvolumen in m3, im Filter / im Teich / beides, …
- Wie sieht es mit der Sättigung aus, wenn man in größerer Tiefe einbläst. Wie gefährlich sind dann andere Gase wie zB. Stickstoff?
- Wie wirkt sich ein echter Rieselfilter (nicht geflutet) auf die Gassättigung im Teichwasser aus? Egalisiert dieser alles wieder auf 100%?
- Wie viel O2 braucht es pro Kg Fish pro Tag tatsächlich?
- wie messt ihr?

Sicherlich gibt es noch weiter Frage, die sich daraus ergeben und ich lade alle herzlich ein, hier mit zu diskutieren!

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Knipser (30. Juni 2021)

Hallo Hans-Christian.
Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass ab 4mg/L nach unten es brenzlich wird, dann sollte nach Luft geschnappt werden - aber diese Erfahrung habe ich noch nie erlebt. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (30. Juni 2021)

Hallo, O2-M essung, 19 Uhr
Teich, 7,1 mg/l
Filtergraben, 8,0 mg/l
Wasser, 21,6°
 Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (30. Juni 2021)

Hallo Hans-Christian,

Einnes hast du schon mal verstanden, die mg/L sind entscheidend nicht die Sättigung. 
Bei 15 °C sind 10 mg/L 100 % Sättigung, bei 30°C 7.6 mg/L. 
Was für deine Fische richtig ist weiss ich nicht. Da ist z.B. Willi kompetenter.
Grade gelesen dass eine Bachforelle an 11 mg/L gewöhnt ist, als Gegenbeispiel ein Wildfang Scalar erst bei 1 mg/L Notatmung zeigt (Krause, Aquariumwasser). 
Jetzt kommt der schwierigere Teil. Besser rein in den Teich bekommst du Sauerstoff mit langen Kontaktzeiten und viel Oberfläche. Feine Blasen von unten. Man bekommt aber nix umsonst. Damit sorgst du auch dafür, dass im Sommer dein kaltes Wasser nach oben kommt und im Winter deine 4°C Schicht. Zumindest lokal hast du danach das Gleichgewicht.
Heisst leider, das dir hier die Erfahrung mehr bringt als mein Wissen.
Tendenziell glaube ich zwar, dass viele Teiche überbelüftet sind, aber wie du schon schreibst, Sauerstoffmangel ist tödlich CO2 Mangel nur ungesund.
Die Nitrifizierer halten auch länger durch, als die Fische.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (1. Juli 2021)

Hallo, O2-Messung 7 Uhr
Teich            6,5 mg/l
Filtergraben 6,4 mg/l
Wasser 20°
 Willi


----------



## Knipser (1. Juli 2021)

O2-Messung, 18 Uhr 35
Teich            7,4 mg/l
Filtergraben 8,1 mg/l
Wasser        19°
 Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (1. Juli 2021)

Jetzt habe ich doch noch etwas in meinem Aquarienwasserbuch gefunden: 

Es hat mal jemand gemessen, wieviel Sauerstoff über die Wasserfläche aufgenommen wird.

In stehenden Tümpeln 0.6 g/m2/Tag bei 60% O2 Sättigung 0.3 g/m2/Tag bei 80% Sättigung
In strömenden Flüssen 4 g/m2/Tag bei 60% O2 Sättigung 2 g/m2/Tag bei 80% Sättigung
In Stromschnellen 20 und 10 g/m2 und Tag.

Ein Fisch benötigt 10 g Sauerstoff pro 1 kg Körpergewicht und Tag (War da auf Aquarienfische bezogen)

Ich habe das mal für deine 32m2 Teichoberfläche mit Zielwert 6 mg/L bei 25°C (70% Sättigung) ausgerechnet:

ohne jede Pumpe und ohne Wasserpflanzen reicht das in deinem Teich für 10 Fische a 130 g 
wenn die eine vernünftige Bewegung, ohne Wasserfälle oder Rieselfelder machst 10 Fische a 850 g.
Wenn du richtig Wirbel machst wären es 10 Fische a 4.5 kg. 

Sieht nach Belüfterpumpe aus. Ich habe auch versucht daraus eine Belüfterpumpe auszulegen, da kommen aber irre grosse Werte raus. Entweder falsch gerechnet, oder mit den kleinen Bläschen bekommt man noch besseren Gastransfer, als mit einer Stromschnelle.

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (2. Juli 2021)

O2-Messung, 6 Uhr
Teich                6,9 mg/l
Wassergraben 6,9 mg/l
Wasser            17,9°
 Willi


----------



## Geisy (2. Juli 2021)

Mit einem Luftheber habt ihr Belüftung und Bewegung/Umwälzung in einem.
Da gehen mit einer 100l/Min Luftpumpe auch 100m³/Std Umwälzung.


----------



## Biko (2. Juli 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich doch noch etwas in meinem Aquarienwasserbuch gefunden:
> 
> Es hat mal jemand gemessen, wieviel Sauerstoff über die Wasserfläche aufgenommen wird.
> 
> ...


Rüdiger, vielen Dank für diese ausführliche Info!like

Daraus zeigt sich - wie du auch schreibst - dass bei höherem Fischbesatz eine Belüfterpumpe notwendig ist. Diese sorgt bei O2-Magel für Anreicherung und bei O2 Übersättigung (z.B. durch Algen) zu Austrieb, tendiert also immer zu einem Ausgleich. Laut Dr. Lechleitner ist ja auch eine dauerhafte O2 Übersättigung schädlich für die Fische.

Was mir noch auffällt ist, dass ich sehr oft von 8mgO2/l als Zielwert für Koi lese/höre. Auch Herr Kammerer vom MKB gibt dies als gewünschte Untergrenze für gesunde Koi an. Das würde bedeuten, dass wir bei 25° immer eine fast 100%ige O2-Sättigung anstreben sollten.

In meinem konkreten Fall habe ich etwa 20Kg Fisch auf 30.000l: Bedeutet die Fische benötigen etwa 200g O2 pro Tag. Wenn ich richtig rechne, zehren sie demnach pro Tag 7mgO2 pro Liter. Andersrum ausgedrückt wäre bei 7mg/l O2-Gehalt im Teich ohne weitere Zufuhr nach 24h Exodus.

Was noch interessant wäre, ist der O2-Verbrauch der Nitrifizierer. Wenn man ordentlich füttert (bei mir derzeit 300g/Tag) sind diese Bakterien ja hoch aktiv und benötigen ebenfalls O2.

Leider kann ich noch keine belastbaren O2-Messergebnisse liefern, da mein Messgerät noch nicht geliefert wurde. Sobald ich diese habe, werde ich berichten! Aktuell belüfte ich die Biologie mit einer Hi Blow 80 mittels Belüftetplatte (grobe Blasen) und im Teich mit einer AF V60 mittels Belüfterring (feine Blasen). pH ist bei 7,6 und KH bei 12, CO2 rechnerisch bei mickrigen 9mg. Jetzt könnte man sagen, ich belüfte zu stark und deshalb ist der CO2 Wert so niedrig. Aber lieber zu wenig CO2 als zu wenig O2, wenn der pH-Wert passt!

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Mushi (2. Juli 2021)

Meine Untergrenze sind 6 mg/l bei Koi, 8 mg/l als Zielwert ist dann in Ordnung.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Rhz69 (2. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
9 mg/L CO2, ist bei mir eher ein maximaler Wert, der müsste eigentlich OK sein, aber ich hab keine Fische. 
Wenn du mir den Eiweisanteil deines Fischfutters sagst, kann ich eine Abschätzung machen, wieviel O2 zum Nitrat machen gebraucht wird.
Einen Sauerstoffgrenzwert dafür gibt es, ab 5mg/L O2 liegt kein NH3/NH4 mehr vor sondern Nitrat. Ausnahme vielleicht dicht besetzte Teiche und viel Futter, so das die Bakterien zu langsam sind, oder laufender Gülleeintrag.
Ich hab heute mal nach der Lüfterauslegung geschaut, kann es sein, dass so eine Blase, wenn sie seitwärts austritt 4 Sekunden für 1m bis zu Wasseroberfläche braucht? Feine Blasen (1 mm) 8 Sekunden? 

Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (2. Juli 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> O2-Messung, 6 Uhr
> Teich                6,9 mg/l
> Wassergraben 6,9 mg/l
> Wasser            17,9°
> Willi


O2-Messung  19 Uhr 5
Teich                8,3 mg/l
Wassergraben 9,2 mg/l
Wasser           19,7°
PH                  7,58
 Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (2. Juli 2021)

Hallo Willi,
Danke, dass du die Werte hier reinstellst.
Das sieht auch wirklich gut und sinnvoll aus jetzt abends der Wassergraben ich nehmen an mit UW Pflanzen mit O2 gesättigt. Der Teich etwas weniger, morgens alles niedriger.
Gute Werte und das Gerät stimmt auch. Musst du nicht mal Basel?
Biete Grillabend mit Übernachtung gegen Sauerstoffmessung abends morgens Filtergraben und Teich.
Gruss
 Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (3. Juli 2021)

O2-Messug 6 Uhr 30
Teich 6,4 mg/l
Filtergraben 7,2 mg/l
Wasser 18,7°
 Willi                                   Filtergraben mit   Seerosen u. __ Wasserpest bestückt


----------



## Biko (3. Juli 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 9 mg/L CO2, ist bei mir eher ein maximaler Wert, der müsste eigentlich OK sein, aber ich hab keine Fische.
> Wenn du mir den Eiweisanteil deines Fischfutters sagst, kann ich eine Abschätzung machen, wieviel O2 zum Nitrat machen gebraucht wird.
> Einen Sauerstoffgrenzwert dafür gibt es, ab 5mg/L O2 liegt kein NH3/NH4 mehr vor sondern Nitrat. Ausnahme vielleicht dicht besetzte Teiche und viel Futter, so das die Bakterien zu langsam sind, oder laufender Gülleeintrag.
> ...


Mein Futter hat einen Rohproteinanteil von 39%. gefüttert werden aktuell 300g pro Tag plus ein paar __ Schnecken, die ich reinwerfe, wenn ich sie finde. 
Bezüglich der Luftblasen glaube ich, dass sie etwas schneller aufsteigen, dass sie ja einen sehr starken Sog entwickeln. 2/4 Sekunden sind vermutlich eher zutreffend. 

Danke dass du dir die Mühe machst!!!

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Rhz69 (3. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
300g x 39% gibt 117 g Protein, das etwa 17 % Stickstoff enthält.
117 x 17% gibt 19.9% Stickstoff, 14 g Stickstoff benötigen 48 g Sauerstoff um zu Nitrat umgesetzt zu werden.
19.9 / 14 x 48 gibt 68 g Sauerstoff für die Gesamtmenge. 
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass deine Fische den grössten Teil zum wachsen verwenden und dabei wird kein weiterer Sauerstoff verbraucht. 
Dann sind das vielleicht 10 bis 30 g Sauerstoff am Tag für die Nitrifizierer.
Das ist ne relativ grobe Schätzung ohne grosses biologisches Verständnis, dürfte aber für die Verhältnisse hier ausreichen.
Gruss
Rüdiger

Zum Verständnis 14 ist die Molmasse von Stickstoff 16 von Sauerstoff und die Nitrifizierer machen NO3, das hat dann auf 14 g N 48 g O.


----------



## Knipser (3. Juli 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 9 mg/L CO2, ist bei mir eher ein maximaler Wert, der müsste eigentlich OK sein, aber ich hab keine Fische.
> Wenn du mir den Eiweisanteil deines Fischfutters sagst, kann ich eine Abschätzung machen, wieviel O2 zum Nitrat machen gebraucht wird.
> 
> Rüdiger, mein Alpha Futter hat 38% Rohprotein, von dem Futter füttere ich 250-300 g - ich hoffe es hilft Dir. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Mushi (3. Juli 2021)

Das ist der Sauerstoffbedarf fürs Futter. Ohne Fütterung hat der Fisch ebenfalls einen Sauerstoffbedarf, kommt also noch dazu.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Knipser (3. Juli 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Das ist der Sauerstoffbedarf fürs Futter. Ohne Fütterung hat der Fisch ebenfalls einen Sauerstoffbedarf, kommt also noch dazu.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank


Hallo, könntest Du mal Deine O2 Werte anzeigen?  Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (3. Juli 2021)

Ich habe ja in meinem Thread immer die Diskussion, ob ich belüften muss. Ich habe keine Fische, mache aber pro Woche so viel Harnstoff rein, dass es 1 mg/L Nitrat geben würde. Dann wachsen meine Pflanzen ordentlich und ich bekomme keine Algen. 
Als stehender Tümpel bekomme ich bei 6 mg/L und 25°C also 70 % Sättigung 15 g O2 am Tag in den Teich, für die 11 g Harnstoff benötige ich 24 g Sauerstoff, also wäre das nach zwei Tagen wieder ausgeglichen ohne die Sauerstoffproduktion der UW Pflanzen.
Es ist auch fraglich, ob mein Teich als stehender Tümpel zählt, da er etwa 4 mal am Tag umgewälzt wird inklusive Bodenauslauf und Skimmer, so dass Oberflächenwasser nach unten und Bodenwasser nach oben transportiert wird.
Als Fluss betrachtet wäre ich bei 105 g Sauerstoff pro Tag, das reicht neben den 24 g für den Harnstoff auch noch für 75 g Zucker. Wobei ich ja kaum mal Nitrat nachweise.
Von daher war das ganz egoistisch, ein bisschen herumzurechnen.
Danke für das Thema

Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (3. Juli 2021)

Rüdiger, hast Du im Teich garnichts drin außer Pflanzen auch kein Zulauf - ich nehme an zu Forschungszwecken, oder? Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (3. Juli 2021)

O2-Messung 18Uhr15
Teich                  8mg/l
Filtergraben     10,5mg/l
Wasser             21,4°
PH                     7,72
 Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (3. Juli 2021)

Hallo Willi, 
Was meinst du mit Zulauf.
Ich habe einen Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben. Am Ende des Filtergrabens ist eine Pumpe, die das Wasser über ein kleines Kiesbett ansaugt und in den Schwimmteich pumpt. Am Anfang des Filtergrabenns steht ein Schacht, der an einen Bodenauslauf, einen Skimmer und einen Bypass angeschlossen ist (einfachstes Naturagart System). Darüber wird das Wasser aus dem Teich in den Filtergraben gesaugt.

Forschung würde ich das nicht nennen, aber ich kann meine Ausbildung auch nicht so ganz verbergen.
Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (3. Juli 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> Was meinst du mit Zulauf.
> Ich habe einen Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben. Am Ende des Filtergrabens ist eine Pumpe, die das Wasser über ein kleines Kiesbett ansaugt und in den Schwimmteich pumpt. Am Anfang des Filtergrabenns steht ein Schacht, der an einen Bodenauslauf, einen Skimmer und einen Bypass angeschlossen ist (einfachstes Naturagart System). Darüber wird das Wasser aus dem Teich in den Filtergraben gesaugt.
> 
> ...


Rüdiger, ich meine __ Frösche, __ Salamander, __ Molche u.s.w. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (3. Juli 2021)

Hallo Willi,
Doch ich habe vor allem Bergmolche und Libellenlarven, im Filtergraben viele Posthornschnecken. Die Bermolche ziehen aber immer um diese Zeit aus, Molchkwappen sind noch reichlich da. 

Gruss

Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (4. Juli 2021)

O2-Messung 7Uhr30
Teich                6,2mg/l
Filtergraben     6,2mg/l
Wasser           20,7  nach starkem Regen in der Nacht
Willi


----------



## Knipser (4. Juli 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> O2-Messung 7Uhr30
> Teich                6,2mg/l
> Filtergraben     6,2mg/l
> Wasser           20,7  nach starkem Regen in der Nacht
> Willi


Hallo Zusammen.
Weil hier keiner O2-Messungen macht, ist es für mich uninteressant und deshalb messe ich nur noch für mich. Sollte sich das ändern, bin ich natürlich wieder dabei. Gruß allerseits.  Willi


----------



## Biko (4. Juli 2021)

Willi, ich denke mal, das liegt daran, dass die wenigsten hier ein adäquates Messgerät haben. Wenn ich die Messergebnisse meines SERA-Tests hier einstelle, steht immer 4-6mg/l ... egal ob morgens, abends oder nach 50% Wasserwechsel 
Mein Messgerät sollte kommende Woche eintreffen, dann schreibe ich hier die Werte rein.

Bis dahin will ich aber mal zusammenfassen, was wir bisher erfahren haben (vielen Dank an alle, die hier etwas beigetragen haben!):

Als Zielwert für Teiche mit Fischbesatz sollten 8mgO2/l angestrebt werden.
Klassische Teiche nehmen über die Oberfläche etwa 0,5gO2 pro Tag und Quadratmeter Oberfläche auf, wenn sie zumindest an der Einströmstelle über eine gewisse Oberflächenbewegung verfügen. 
Pro Kg Fisch benötigt man etwa 10gO2 pro Tag
zusätzlich benötigen die Nitrifizierer O2. Bei einem Anteil von etwa 40% Protein am Futter sind das etwa 10% des Futtergewichtes (wenn man davon ausgeht, dass etwa die Hälfte der aufgenommenen Proteine für Zellreparatur und Zellwachstum verwendet wird)
Algen und submerse Pflanzen produzieren tagsüber O2 und zehren diesen in der Nacht. Dadurch schwankt der O2 Gehalt im Teich stark und hat seinen Höhepunkt am späteren Nachmittag, seinen Tiefpunkt kurz vor Sonnenaufgang.
Eine Sättigung des Teichwassers mit O2 über 100% ist nur durch Algen und submerse Pflanzen sowie direkte O2 Zufuhr möglich. Mit Luftsprudlern sind max. 100% erreichbar 
Wenn Luft eingesprudelt wird, sollte dies nicht tiefer als 150cm stattfinden, da sonst Stickstoff im Wasser angereichert werden kann.
Eine übermäßige Belüftung kann zu viel CO2 austreiben, was in der Folge den pH-Wert bis max. 8,5 steigert. Vorausgesetzt, es wird kein oder zu wenig CO2 im Teich produziert (durch z.B. Fische)
Willis Beispiel zeigt, dass auch in 24/7 belüfteten Teichen der O2 Wert in der Nacht auf 6mg/l sinkt und nur durch Photosynthese tagsüber erheblich angehoben werden kann.
Bei Belüftungen haben kleinere Blasen eine auf die Gesamtluftmenge bezogene größere Oberfläche und eine längere Verweildauer unter Wasser, was zu einem besseren Gasaustausch beiträgt.
Bitte um Erweiterung bzw. Korrektur, falls ich etwas falsch interpretiert habe!

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Mushi (4. Juli 2021)

Hallo Hans-Christian,

sobald Sauerstoff gelöst wird, löst sich auch Stickstoff im Wasser.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Mushi (4. Juli 2021)

Stickstoff reichert sich im Wasser an, sobald ich Luft ins Wasser bringe. Der Effekt verstärkt sich, je kleiner die Blasen und umso höher der Druck ist. Der Druck nimmt linear mit der Tiefe zu. Es macht daher keinen Sinn bei 50 cm oder 1,50 m eine Grenze zu ziehen. Vielmehr ist es so, dass bei kleinen Blasen und/oder hohem Druck die Luftmenge entsprechend geringer sein muss um die effiziente Einmischung von Luft (Stickstoff, Sauerstoff, ...) zu kompensieren. Mache ich das nicht, dann steigt das Risiko einer Gesamtgasübersättigung im Wasser.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Biko (4. Juli 2021)

Frank, das Thema Gasübersättigung will mir noch nicht so ganz in den Kopf. 
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann tendieren alle Gase in zwei unterschiedlichen Materien zum Ausgleich. Ist die Konzentration auf der einen Seite höher, so sind die Gase bestrebt, zur anderen Seite zu „wechseln“ Und umgekehrt. (Sofern dies chemisch  möglich ist)
Entsprechend der jeweilige Partialdruck, der in unterschiedlichen Wassertiefe unterschiedlich groß ist.
Wie kann es dann überhaupt zu einer Übersättigung kommen, wenn die Luftblase auf ihrem Weg nach oben ja auch immer weniger Wasserdruck erfährt und die Gase entsprechend ausgetauscht werden.
So funktioniert doch auch ein Rieselfilter im Prinzip. Diesem wird ja nachgesagt, dass er die höchste Gasaustauschrate hätte.
Wenn ich das Vorgehen an meinem belüfter Ring beobachte, dann sehe ich dass die Luftblasen in einem starken Wasserstrom nach oben steigen und das Wasser fast gleich schnell aufsteigt wie die Luftblasen. Also bleibt die Luftblase die meiste Zeit im „selben“ Wasser

Kannst du oder jemand anders das für Dummies erklären?

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Mushi (4. Juli 2021)

Ein Rieselfilter ist zum ausgasen optimal, da er den  Gasaustausch mit der Luft stimuliert. Belüftung in der Tiefe ist das Gegenteil, es wird wird Luft zwangsweise gelöst und das ständig! Wird jetzt laufend viel feine Luft unter Druck eingebracht, so kann mehr Luft gelöst werden, als das natürlicherweise passieren würde. Das kann zu über 100% Gassättigung führen. 

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Biko (14. Juli 2021)

Hier ein aktueller Blog von Kammerer zu diesem Thema. Recht interessant ist, dass er behauptet, dass die Nitrifikanten ca. gleich viel O2 verbrauchen, wie die Fische selbst...




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE4_pG9yYjg

PS: mein O2 Messgerät ist da!
  _


----------



## Knipser (14. Juli 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Hier ein aktueller Blog von Kammerer zu diesem Thema. Recht interessant ist, dass er behauptet, dass die Nitrifikanten ca. gleich viel O2 verbrauchen, wie die Fische selbst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Hans-Christian.
 Glückwunsch, wenn Du die ersten Werte hast, dann gebe sie an uns weiter.
 Ich grüße,  Willi


----------



## Biko (14. Juli 2021)

Erste Messung:


----------



## Knipser (14. Juli 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Erste Messung:
> Anhang anzeigen 226745


Hans-Christian, schon sehr gute Werte und ich 
komme nicht raus weil es stark schüttet. 
 Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Biko (14. Juli 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Erste Messung:
> Anhang anzeigen 226745


Wenn man zu dieser Messung noch die pH Messung hinzufügt (sieht Foto) dann erkennt man das Dilemma:
An einem eher sonnigen Nachmittag liegt die O2 Sättigung bei gerade mal 97% und das bei massiver Belüftung (insgesamt 140l/min) plus Rieselfilter und bewegtem Rücklauf. Bei pH 8,3 und KH 9 ist CO2 bei 1mg/l.
Da ich so gut wie keine Algen habe und 24/7 belüfte, sinkt der pH Wert über Nacht nur geringfügig auf 7,8.
 
Um nun meinen pH unter 8 zu bekommen, sollte ich weniger CO2 austreiben (KH ist durch Speisungswasser vorgegeben). Dadurch würde aber meine O2 Sättigung unter die gewünschten 8mg/l fallen.
Mir fallen jetzt zwei Lösungen ein, um den pH Wert zu senken:
1. mehr Fische einsetzen, somit mehr CO2 Produzenten
2. weniger Wasserwechsel und die biogene Entkalkung das Wasser weicher machen lassen.

Beides will mir nicht so recht gefallen.
1 nicht, weil schon genügend Koi im Teich sind, die noch wachsen.
2 nicht, weil Frischeasser das beste Mittel ist, um den Keimdruck niedrig zu halten.

kennt vielleicht jemand eine 3. Lösung?

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## troll20 (15. Juli 2021)

Moin @Biko 
Was für Ausströmer benutzt du bei welcher Tiefe/ Wassergegendruck?


----------



## Biko (15. Juli 2021)

Hallo René,
In der moving bed Biologie eine Platte mit 35cm Durchmesser in ca. 80cm  und im Teich einen Japanschlauch in 1,5m Tiefe. 
Jetzt, wo ich ein sehr genaues Messgerät habe, werde ich mich mit Einblastiefe und Luftblasengröße ein wenig spielen und die jeweiligen Auswirkungen messen. Auch wenn ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass diese beiden Faktoren unterschiedliche Auswirkung auf Sauerstoffaufnahme und CO2 Abgabe haben sollten. Ich denke, wenn die Gasaustauschrate hoch ist, dann ist sie das im gleichen Maße für O2 als auch für CO2.


----------



## Biko (15. Juli 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Stickstoff reichert sich im Wasser an, sobald ich Luft ins Wasser bringe. Der Effekt verstärkt sich, je kleiner die Blasen und umso höher der Druck ist. Der Druck nimmt linear mit der Tiefe zu. Es macht daher keinen Sinn bei 50 cm oder 1,50 m eine Grenze zu ziehen. Vielmehr ist es so, dass bei kleinen Blasen und/oder hohem Druck die Luftmenge entsprechend geringer sein muss um die effiziente Einmischung von Luft (Stickstoff, Sauerstoff, ...) zu kompensieren. Mache ich das nicht, dann steigt das Risiko einer Gesamtgasübersättigung im Wasser.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank


Frank, das mit der Stickstoffanreicherung durch Belüftung habe ich nicht verstanden.  Ich dachte, es wäre andersrum. Dazu habe ich auf www.klare-Gewaesser.de folgendes gefunden (Zitat):
*STICKSTOFFKREISLAUF IM GEWÄSSER*
Der in organischen Stoffen, zum Beispiel in toter Biomasse, gebundene Stickstoff wird durch Destruenten in der tropholytischen Schicht zu Ammoniak (NH3) umgewandelt. Unter aeroben Verhältnissen oxidieren aerobe Bakterien das freigesetzte Ammoniak bei der Nitrifikation zu Nitrit (NO2−) und weiter zu Nitrat (NO3−).

In Wasser setzt sich Ammoniak mit Wasser zu Ammonium-Ionen (NH4+) um, wodurch OH-Ionen entstehen und deshalb der pH-Wert ansteigt.

Liegen anaerobe Verhältnisse vor, wie zum Beispiel durch die Sauerstoffzehrung aerober und fakultativ anaerober Mikroorganismen, können bestimmte anaerobe Bakterien Nitrat über Nitrit zu Ammonium reduzieren. Dieser Vorgang wird als Nitratammonifikation bezeichnet. Andere Bakterien wandeln Nitrat bei der Denitrifikation zu Stickstoff (N2) um, indem sie es für ihren oxidativen Energiestoffwechsel als Oxidans verwenden. Das entstandene N2 wird freigesetzt und gelangt dadurch in die Atmosphäre.

In der trophogenen Schicht entzieht Phytoplankton Stickstoff aus dem noch vorhandenen Nitrat und Ammonium für die Synthese körpereigener Stoffe, zum Beispiel Proteine und Nukleinsäuren. Dadurch wird also neue Biomasse produziert. Diese Biomasse gelangt nun in die Nahrungskette. Konsumenten 1. und 2. Ordnung geben das beim Abbau organischer Stoffe gebildete Ammoniak wieder in den Stickstoffkreislauf ab.

Zusätzlich binden einige Bakterien, zum Beispiel einige Arten von Cyanobakterien, elementaren Stickstoff N2 durch Reduktion zu NH3 (Stickstoff-Fixierung). Durch Absterben dieser Bakterien gelangt zusätzlich Stickstoff in den Kreislauf.

Der Stickstoffkreislauf ist nun geschlossen.


*BEDEUTUNG DES STICKSTOFF-KREISLAUFS IN FISCHTEICHEN*
Zu viele Fische, Fütterung, Pflanzenreste und Laub reichern das Teichwasser mit organischem Material an, in dem Stickstoff-Verbindungen enthalten sind. Auch zum Nachfüllen verwendetes Regenwasser aus Zisternen, Pollenflug und Gartendünger tragen zur Überdüngung des Teiches bei.
Mikroorganismen zersetzen die Biomasse unter Verbrauch von Sauerstoff und setzen dabei den enthaltenen Stickstoff als Ammonium bzw. giftiges Ammoniak frei. Ab pH-Wert 8,5 liegt davon so viel als Ammoniak vor, dass es für Fische bedrohlich ist; (das pH-Optimum liegt bei 7–8).
Die nitrifizierenden Bakterien, z. B. Bakterien der Gattungen Nitrosomonas und Nitrobacter, oxidieren beides unter oxischen Bedingungen zu Nitrat (Nitrifikation). Dieses Endprodukt des Eiweißabbaus ist wichtiger Mineralstoff aller Pflanzen und für Fische ungefährlich.
Durch Pflanzenreste kommt totes organisches Material in den Teich, wodurch der Kreislauf geschlossen wird.

*Auswirkungen von Störungen*
Die Teichpflanzen können das Nitrat meist nur teilweise verbrauchen. Die überschüssige Menge wird bei jedem Kreislauf größer und überdüngt das Wasser. Algen nehmen überhand und trüben den Teich.
Ist der Überschuss aufgebraucht, sterben die meisten Algen ab. Ihre Zersetzung durch Mikroorganismen verbraucht viel Sauerstoff, vor allem nachts. Wenn die Fische an der Oberfläche nach Luft schnappen, ist dies ein sicherer Hinweis auf Sauerstoffmangel.
Unter anoxischen Bedingungen, die im Sediment (Schlamm) oder – bei starker Sauerstoffzehrung infolge starker Belastung mit organischen Stoffen – auch im Wasserkörper herrschen können, reduzieren viele Bakterien Nitrat zu Nitrit, das für Fische giftig ist.


*BEHEBUNG DER STÖRUNGEN*
Sauerstoffmangel lässt sich technisch beheben, indem Sauerstoff aus der Luft eingebracht wird, z. B. durch Umpumpen des Wassers, Wasserspiele, Bachläufe und Quellsteine.
Dennoch bleibt das Wasser trüb, weil die überschüssigen Mineralstoffe noch im Wasser sind und zur nächsten Algenblüte führen. Darum ist das überschüssige Nitrat zu entfernen – etwa durch bakterielle Denitrifikation.

Zitat Ende.

Wird das nicht eher wieder für mehr Belüftung sprechen?
Oder liegt die Gefahr einer Stickstoffübersättigung darin begründet, dass der Stickstoffanteil in der Luft wesentlich größer ist, als der Sauerstoffanteil?


----------



## Mushi (15. Juli 2021)

Genau, wir haben 78% Stickstoff in der Luft und erhöhen mit Belüftung diesen Anteil im Wasser. Glücklicherweise löst sich Sauerstoff fast doppelt so gut in Wasser als Stickstoff. Dennoch bringen wir durch Belüftung mehr Stickstoff als Sauerstoff ins Wasser. Bis zu einem gewissen Grad ist das akzeptabel.

Bei der Gasübersättigung geht es hauptsächlich um das gelöste Gesamtgas in Wasser. Löse ich ständig viel Luft (Gase) im Wasser, dann bleibt unter Umständen eben mehr Gas im Wasser als natürlich wäre (= 100% Sättigung). Man sieht diesen Zustand am ausperlen an der Teichwand, Pflanzen oder Fischen. Das Messgerät zeigt es natürlich auch an. Sind die Perlen an (bzw. in) den Fischen, so spricht man von der Gasblasenkrankheit.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Knipser (15. Juli 2021)

Hallo, meine Sauerstoffmessung 14Uhr bei 20,8° Wasser
 9,5mg L Filtergraben 
 7,8mg L Teich                                  
Willi


----------



## Biko (15. Juli 2021)

Bei mir um 14:30


----------



## troll20 (15. Juli 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Bei mir um 14:30
> Anhang anzeigen 226756 Anhang anzeigen 226757


Deine Temperaturen wissen aber auch nicht was sie wollen, oder ? 
25,5 zu 23,7, also fast 2° Unterschied deutet nicht gerade auf die Genauigkeit vom deutschen Eichamt.

Bei meinem Kaffee wäre das egal, aber im Teich


----------



## Mushi (15. Juli 2021)

Das Vernier müsste stimmen.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Biko (15. Juli 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Das Vernier müsste stimmen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank


Ja genau. Das stimmt auch mit den Temperatursensoren überein.
Das Ampera braucht da immer etwas länger, bis die Temperaturen stimmen. Das Foto habe ich schon nach wenigen Sekunden gemacht.


----------



## Knipser (17. Juli 2021)

Hallo ihr Sauerstoffprüfer.
    Ein neues O2 Prüfgerät wurde mir geschenkt.
 Jetzt sind 2 andere kalibrierte gute Geräte über - ich war zu voreilig beim Kaufen, egal die
 muss ich dann wohl versteigern. Jetzt gehts ans Kalibrieren und heute Abend  die neuen O2 Werte
 hier eingeben. Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Biko (17. Juli 2021)

Oh, das ist ja ein super Gerät mit optischer Sonde! Gratuliere!like


----------



## Knipser (17. Juli 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Oh, das ist ja ein super Gerät mit optischer Sonde! Gratuliere!like


Dank Hans.  Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (17. Juli 2021)

Hallo.
 Leider kann ich heute keine O2 Werte abgeben
mit dem neuen Gerät,
weil ich die optische Sonde 24 Std. wässern muss
bevor zum Kalibrieren.
Egal, dann eben morgen Abend.
Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Biko (18. Juli 2021)

Hier der Bericht meines ersten Tests:

Ich habe für 48 Stunden die Belüftung im Teich von feinperlig in 1,5m Tiefe (Japanschlauch) auf grobperlig in 0,5m Tiefe (Belüfterplatte) umgestellt. Die Luftpumpe blieb die gleiche (AF V60). 
Ergebnis: 
- die Sauerstoffkonzentration im Teich ist sowohl absolut als auch relativ (um etwa 10%) gesunken
- der pH Wert ist minimal von 8,3 auf 8,2 gesunken 
- kH ist konstant auf 9 geblieben, somit CO2 weiterhin bei 1mg/l

Diese Veränderung hat also noch nicht den gewünschten Effekt gebracht.


----------



## PeBo (18. Juli 2021)

Hallo Hans-Christian,
dein Teich ist doch mit vielen Pflanzen besetzt und deine Koi sind noch klein. Da würde ich an deiner Stelle mal den Versuch wagen, die Teichbelüftung nur nachts zu betreiben. Tagsüber sollte dein Teich eigentlich genug Sauerstoff durch Photosynthese bilden können.

Du hast ja jetzt das passende Messequipment um das kontrolliert durchzuführen.

Ich habe bei mir eine Wlan Steckdose die man astronomisch gesteuert programmieren kann. Bei mir schaltet die Belüftung im Teich 60 Minuten vor Sonnenuntergang ein und 240 Minuten nach Sonnenaufgang wieder aus. Aktuell ist das 20:30 Uhr bis 09:34 Uhr (verändert sich täglich).

Ich wäre daran interessiert zu erfahren, wie sich dies bei dir auswirken würde.

Gruß Peter

Nachtrag: Bei Wassertemperaturen über 25°C schalte ich die Teichbelüftung auf dauerhaft Ein.


----------



## Knipser (18. Juli 2021)

Hallo.
Meine 1. Teich O2 Messung mit dem neuen Gerät.
14 Uhr 15,  Viele Grüße,  Willi
  PH 7,21


----------



## Knipser (18. Juli 2021)

Hallo.
Filtergraben O2 Messung 15 Uhr
  PH 7,9
Gruß, Willi


----------



## Biko (19. Juli 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Hans-Christian,
> dein Teich ist doch mit vielen Pflanzen besetzt und deine Koi sind noch klein. Da würde ich an deiner Stelle mal den Versuch wagen, die Teichbelüftung nur nachts zu betreiben. Tagsüber sollte dein Teich eigentlich genug Sauerstoff durch Photosynthese bilden können.
> 
> Du hast ja jetzt das passende Messequipment um das kontrolliert durchzuführen.
> ...


Hallo Peter,
Zusatzbelüftung nur in der Nacht war ja meine Ausgangssituation. Diese lief bei mir auch über eine WLAN Steckdose mit astronomischer Zeitprogrammierung.
Meine Pflanzen sind größtenteils  emers, tragen also kaum bis gar nicht zum O2 Eintrag bei.
Mein nächster Versuch ist jetzt doch etwas weniger Frischwasserzufuhr, um die kH zu senken. Darüber werde ich in einer Woche berichten.
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian

ps: hier noch die heutigen Werte mit nach wie vor grobblasiger Belüftung in 50 cm Tiefe:


----------



## Knipser (20. Juli 2021)

Hallo Meine Teich O2 Messung 17 Uhr 30.
Es ist ein sonnenreicher Tag
   Gruß, Willi


----------



## Biko (21. Juli 2021)

Ich bin noch mal zurück zum Start gegangen und wollte heute kontrollieren, wie viel Sauerstoff tatsächlich über Nacht gezehrt wird. Das Ergebnis ist durchaus überraschend!
Die letzte Fütterung im Teich war um 19:00 Uhr. Gemessen wurde dann um 21:00 Uhr, um 22:30 Uhr und um 5:45 Uhr am Morgen. Es gab keine zusätzliche Belüftung über Nacht. Lediglich Belüftung im Bio Filter und bewegter Rücklauf in den Teich. Wie schon geschrieben, habe ich so gut wie keine Algen und keine submersen Pflanzen im Teich.
Hier die Messergebnisse

Von 21:00:
 


Dann 22:30 Uhr:
 

und schließlich 5:45 Uhr:
  
kH war am Morgen unverändert bei 9.


----------



## samorai (21. Juli 2021)

Hallo Biko, bist du dir bei deinen Messungen  sicher, das es ein O2 Messgerät ist? 



Biko schrieb:


> wie viel Sauerstoff tatsächlich über Nacht gezehrt wird.


Auf dem Gerät steht: *Ph20
und in der Anzeige auch. 
Das ist doch ein PH-Messgerät. *


----------



## Knipser (21. Juli 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Biko, bist du dir bei deinen Messungen  sicher, das es ein O2 Messgerät ist?
> 
> 
> Auf dem Gerät steht: *Ph20
> ...


Ich glaub es kann 3 Parameter, PH: O2: und Temperatur.  Willi


----------



## samorai (21. Juli 2021)

Glaube ich nicht, habe Nachgeschaut bei einem Vertreiber. 
Und da stand eindeutig "nur" PH 20 = PH Messgerät. 
Aber warten wir erst mal ab was @Biko dazu meint.


----------



## Knipser (21. Juli 2021)

Es könnte sein, dass das Gerät einen Umrechner mit Software eingebaut hat. Ich bin mal gespannt, was Biko dazu sagt.  Willi


----------



## Biko (21. Juli 2021)

Das Ampera pH20 ist ein pH Messgerät  mit eigenem Display.
Das Vernier ODO GDX ist ein optisches Messgerät für O2, Salinität und Druck. Es hat kein eigenes Display und läuft zusammen mit einer App am Handy. Deshalb immer die Screenshots.
Für meine Messungen verwende ich immer beide Geräte.


----------



## samorai (21. Juli 2021)

Jepp, danke für die Aufklärung.


----------

